# Theives



## Twaite (Nov 12, 2015)

People get a 10 ft heavy duty chain and quality padlock from b&q 
Wrap the chain under your seat housing 
Thread the chain around your steering wheel in and out a couple of times 
THE BEST DETERENT FOR WOULD B THEIVES
They won't even try ! 
I live in Manchester (nice) ! Plenty of car thieves etc and my campervan hasn't been touched in years 
Ps a ex car thief told me this 
Do it guys !
They sell chain by the metre in hardware you want the thick stuff about 30£ for 10ft!
Just wandering if they can Hotwire a 09 plate motor home a good old chain and padlock might just make um think ?


----------



## molly 2 (Nov 12, 2015)

Twaite said:


> People get a 10 ft heavy duty chain and quality padlock from b&q
> Wrap the chain under your seat housing
> Thread the chain around your steering wheel in and out a couple of times
> THE BEST DETERENT FOR WOULD B THEIVES
> ...


Also good for giving the little darlings a rap round the nuts .


----------



## vindiboy (Nov 12, 2015)

I used to use a chain across my cab doors on a Euro Mobil I had but NEVER through the steering wheel in case I had to move in a hurry, I now have LOCKING dead locks on my cab doors that need a key to unlock and are only accessible from inside the van, I have seen people using a cargo strap across the doors but these are easily cut when the quarter light window is removed so quite useless IMO.


----------



## yorkslass (Nov 12, 2015)

Possibly a good idea when parked up at home, or when the van is left  , but not when your in it.


----------



## n brown (Nov 12, 2015)

no good round here, they're in through the window,grab anything they can convert to cash, then torch it on the way out to wipe out forensics


----------



## invalid (Nov 12, 2015)

When reading things like this tread, I’m so glad to live on Dartmoor and my sympathy’s go out to all of you who live in areas where thieving b_______ seem to be so prevalent.


----------



## Twaite (Nov 12, 2015)

yorkslass said:


> Possibly a good idea when parked up at home, or when the van is left  , but not when your in it.


Yes sorry I meant when vehicle left unattended!!


----------



## Twaite (Nov 12, 2015)

n brown said:


> no good round here, they're in through the window,grab anything they can convert to cash, then torch it on the way out to wipe out forensics


As mentioned by admin re : rv stolen 
The ford motor homes are easy to steal with the contents inside!


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Nov 12, 2015)

Chain and padlock will only deter an opportunist to a regular thief these are easy items I have a couple of items that will cut any chance a in I have come across and certainly the cheap gear that B & Q sell.

But any detterant is better than none. Be aware visual items such as chain when visable on public road can lead to damage to exterior of van by disgruntled yobs.

Alf







Twaite said:


> People get a 10 ft heavy duty chain and quality padlock from b&q
> Wrap the chain under your seat housing
> Thread the chain around your steering wheel in and out a couple of times
> THE BEST DETERENT FOR WOULD B THEIVES
> ...


----------



## Twaite (Nov 12, 2015)

yorkslass said:


> Possibly a good idea when parked up at home, or when the van is left  , but not when your in it.



The standard system on the Ford Transit Mk.7 appears to be that the alarm is set/unset by locking/unlocking the cab door. If a thief uses a lock pick, this unsets the alarm when it unlocks the door. Then, they only have to circumvent the immobiliser, which is done using the OBD port.
If your motorhome is based on a Transit Mk.7 (or IIRC Mk.6), check out Admin's recommendations.
http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/...tml#post579188


----------



## Twaite (Nov 12, 2015)

yorkslass said:


> Possibly a good idea when parked up at home, or when the van is left  , but not when your in it.[/The standard system on the Ford Transit Mk.7 appears to be that the alarm is set/unset by locking/unlocking the cab door. If a thief uses a lock pick, this unsets the alarm when it unlocks the door. Then, they only have to circumvent the immobiliser, which is done using the OBD port.
> If your motorhome is based on a Transit Mk.7 (or IIRC Mk.6), check out Admin's recommendations.
> http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/...tml#post579188


----------



## n brown (Nov 12, 2015)

wow that was a lot of negative feedback ! sorry Twaite , we know you're being helpful really !


----------



## hextal (Nov 12, 2015)

I got one of these.  Seems solid, hopefully I won't have to find out how good it is.

Van Pedal Boxes - Van Security - Garrison Locks


----------



## st3v3 (Nov 12, 2015)

Anything is helpful, but there would be quite an easy way around it. Disklok seems to be about the favourite, especially modified ones as in this thread:

Aftermarket steering locks - PassionFord


----------



## maingate (Nov 12, 2015)

If you have a swivel base on the drivers seat then there is an alternative.

Turn the seat round and wind the backrest right forward. Move the seat as far forward as it will go and then drill a hole through the base to fit a good padlock. Seat bases vary between makers so just look for a suitable spot which will prevent the seat being moved by a scrote.


----------



## andyjanet (Nov 12, 2015)

I once spent an hour in some flats in cheadle hume, my motorhome was parked on the car park with mountain bikes on the back these had motorcycle chains through the wheels and frame, so the scrotes came along with a disc cutter and cut the bike rack fiamma aluminium tubes and carried the lot off, and nobody saw a thing. andy


----------



## Steve121 (Nov 12, 2015)

st3v3 said:


> Anything is helpful, but there would be quite an easy way around it. Disklok seems to be about the favourite, especially modified ones as in this thread:
> 
> Aftermarket steering locks - PassionFord



A much quicker, neater and simpler Diskloc mod is to line the inside of the rim to make it an almost tight fit on the steering wheel. I used closed cell floor matting. 
The bar type steering wheel locks can often be removed more quickly without the key than with.


----------



## Steve121 (Nov 12, 2015)

andyjanet said:


> I once spent an hour in some flats in cheadle hume, my motorhome was parked on the car park with mountain bikes on the back these had motorcycle chains through the wheels and frame, so the scrotes came along with a disc cutter and cut the bike rack fiamma aluminium tubes and carried the lot off, and nobody saw a thing. andy



Cordless angle grinders are a thief's best friend.


----------



## Steve121 (Nov 12, 2015)

Twaite said:


> People get a 10 ft heavy duty chain and quality padlock from b&q
> Wrap the chain under your seat housing
> Thread the chain around your steering wheel in and out a couple of times
> THE BEST DETERENT FOR WOULD B THEIVES
> ...



Virtually ANY padlock can be picked in a matter of seconds.


----------



## rockape (Nov 12, 2015)

Twaite said:


> People get a 10 ft heavy duty chain and quality padlock from b&q
> Wrap the chain under your seat housing
> Thread the chain around your steering wheel in and out a couple of times
> THE BEST DETERENT FOR WOULD B THEIVES
> ...


 They can have my new camper, all my chains are being used all the time in the dungeon, sorry, I meant bedroom :raofl:


----------



## Robmac (Nov 12, 2015)

rockape said:


> They can have my new camper, all my chains are being used all the time in the dungeon, sorry, I meant bedroom :raofl:



Yeah Rocky, I bet you chain her up and go down the pub!


----------



## rugbyken (Nov 12, 2015)

The top part of a fiamma style bike rack are hooks so plumbers pipe cutter across bottom two aluminium pipes will remove complete bike rack and contents silently your security chain/cable needs to go underneath the van to wrap around the chassis,


----------



## bartman (Nov 12, 2015)

It seems to me that the most vulnerable point on the Ducato/Boxer based vans is the hab door - especially if they just want to get in and take contents. I don't know what the more up-market vans are like, but mine is just a caravan type lock. 
I was considering getting one of these security locks by Milenco which are lockable from inside and out. Has anybody got any views on those?


----------



## Steve121 (Nov 12, 2015)

hextal said:


> I got one of these.  Seems solid, hopefully I won't have to find out how good it is.
> 
> Van Pedal Boxes - Van Security - Garrison Locks



I believe these are a reasonable deterrent, and you can get them for Land Rover Defenders, but storage when driving could be a problem, especially as their weight would make an unsecured one quite a dangerous projectile.


----------



## rockape (Nov 12, 2015)

Robmac said:


> Yeah Rocky, I bet you chain her up and go down the pub!


Bang on , on that one Rob, came home one afternoon and found her chained up with a gimp mask on wriggling on the bed. "Do what you want , you fecker " she said . So I got shxt, showered ,shaved and shampood and off down the tavern I went.


----------



## vindiboy (Nov 12, 2015)

bartman said:


> It seems to me that the most vulnerable point on the Ducato/Boxer based vans is the hab door - especially if they just want to get in and take contents. I don't know what the more up-market vans are like, but mine is just a caravan type lock.
> I was considering getting one of these security locks by Milenco which are lockable from inside and out. Has anybody got any views on those?


I have similar ones on my van but mine are Fiamma, I think they are a good deterrent, I have been using them for years on various vans I have owned.Biggest problem I find with the Fiamma ones is that the paint [Plastic coating powder paint ] is prone to cracking and peeling.


----------



## rockape (Nov 12, 2015)

bartman said:


> It seems to me that the most vulnerable point on the Ducato/Boxer based vans is the hab door - especially if they just want to get in and take contents. I don't know what the more up-market vans are like, but mine is just a caravan type lock.
> I was considering getting one of these security locks by Milenco which are lockable from inside and out. Has anybody got any views on those?


 That is fine ,,, to a point. Lock yourself in , have a fire and you are bollxcked. Use a rachet strap between the front doors and a 4mm x 25mm steel bar @ your desired length covered in pipe lagging and slide between the internal side door handle and the door frame . Cost,  About £5. That's what I do:idea-007:


----------



## Twaite (Nov 12, 2015)

Steve121 said:


> Virtually ANY padlock can be picked in a matter of seconds.



Not by your average car thief


----------



## n brown (Nov 12, 2015)

rockape said:


> Bang on , on that one Rob, came home one afternoon and found her chained up with a gimp mask on wriggling on the bed. "Do what you want , you fecker " she said . So I got shxt, showered ,shaved and shampood and off down the tavern I went.


wot a gent ! another man might have taken advantage of the poor lass !




sticks and stones may break my bones

but whips and chains excite me !


----------



## rockape (Nov 12, 2015)

n brown said:


> wot a gent ! another man might have taken advantage of the poor lass !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At one time I was into beastiality and masochism, but gave it up ,as I was flogging a dead horse.


----------



## hextal (Nov 12, 2015)

Twaite said:


> Not by your average car thief



I think that's the thing these days, even the police have been suggesting people start using more old-skool physical kit.


----------



## Tony Lee (Nov 12, 2015)

Thread is based on a false premise that people actually want to steal the whole vehicle. Perhaps very very rarely but it is a bit hard to sell a motorhome in the local pub. What they want is the contents and no amount of chain is going to stop that.


----------



## st3v3 (Nov 12, 2015)

Tony, two stolen in a fortnight on here - it should be a consideration.

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums.../48743-stolen-motorhome.html?highlight=stolen

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...e-chat/49038-stolen-r-v.html?highlight=stolen


----------



## taximan (Nov 12, 2015)

Surely, whatever they use in B&Q to cut chain to length, can be used to cut through it in the motorhome. I use a clutch claw, a 4tress steering bar and Milenco lock on habitation door. I've also got Heosafe locks on the cab doors. Plus a Thatcham 1 alarm.


----------



## Steve121 (Nov 12, 2015)

invalid said:


> When reading things like this tread, I’m so glad to live on Dartmoor and my sympathy’s go out to all of you who live in areas where thieving b_______ seem to be so prevalent.



But what do you do when you leave your safe haven?


----------



## Steve121 (Nov 12, 2015)

bartman said:


> It seems to me that the most vulnerable point on the Ducato/Boxer based vans is the hab door - especially if they just want to get in and take contents. I don't know what the more up-market vans are like, but mine is just a caravan type lock.
> I was considering getting one of these security locks by Milenco which are lockable from inside and out. Has anybody got any views on those?



Having researched this I fitted a HEOSafe lock on hab door. They produce quite a wide range of locks, and can be supplied keyed alike.


----------



## neillandyboy (Nov 12, 2015)

hextal said:


> I got one of these.  Seems solid, hopefully I won't have to find out how good it is.
> 
> Van Pedal Boxes - Van Security - Garrison Locks



I use a very similar pedal lock on my Land Rover camper .

Anyone thinking of buying one of these check the box fits high enough up the pedal arms so they can't be cut off leaving a stump rendering the pedal lock useless an away goes your van .


----------



## Steve121 (Nov 12, 2015)

Twaite said:


> Not by your average car thief



Really? Don't kid yourself. 
Google 'lock picking' and you might be surprised at how many results you get (I just got over 5 million results). Many of the links are for complete lock picking sets, some of which are available from Amazon UK. Plenty of video tutorials as well, and there are even lock picking courses available in the UK.


----------



## maingate (Nov 12, 2015)

Steve121 said:


> Having researched this I fitted a HEOSafe lock on hab door. They produce quite a wide range of locks, and can be supplied keyed alike.



Why?

Locks are remarkably easy to pick ..... or so I am told.


----------



## hextal (Nov 12, 2015)

Steve121 said:


> Really? Don't kid yourself.
> Google 'lock picking' and you might be surprised at how many results you get (I just got over 5 million results). Many of the links are for complete lock picking sets, some of which are available from Amazon UK. Plenty of video tutorials as well, and there are even lock picking courses available in the UK.



All true, so I guess there's no point locking anything up then

A Ferrari and a fiat 500 are both cars, they both work in pretty much the same way, they're not really the same though, as with locks.  There's a reason that a few years ago lock manufacturers had to bring out new euro locks for domestic doors, not because they were getting picked, but because they were getting snapped with a hammer and screwdriver. Takes all of a minute and they're in. Do we think everyone now has anti snap locks fitted, do we even think most people have heard of lock snapping?

Essentially, as long as there are easy pickings most scroats won't put much effort into upskilling. Yeah, there are lockpickers out there, but I doubt too many of the typical scroats have bothered adding it to their repertoire.

There's not much likelihood of making anything theft proof, but you can make things tricky enough so that it will deter most and make them look for something easier, or slow them enough in their attempt that they bail.  That's all you can really do.


----------



## Steve121 (Nov 12, 2015)

maingate said:


> Why?
> 
> Locks are remarkably easy to pick ..... or so I am told.



Why what? 
Do you mean

did I research locks?
did I choose HEOSafe?
do they offer a wide range?
can they be supplied keyed alike?


----------



## yorkslass (Nov 12, 2015)

Try Google brightlock for hab door. They only fit the older style handle, but once on, the hab handle can't be forced.


----------



## Robmac (Nov 12, 2015)

yorkslass said:


> Try Google brightlock for hab door. They only fit the older style handle, but once on, the hab handle can't be forced.



I found one of these in a cupboard in the van the other day, complete with key.

Seems like a good idea, but wont prevent a jemmy bar to force the door itself causing damage to the door and bodywork.


----------



## n brown (Nov 12, 2015)

''while you're all locking and bolting your doors i've sprung punched your windows and been and gone'' said Tommy Tealeaf


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Nov 12, 2015)

Unlike standard key locks HeoSafe barrel keys are more or less impossible to pick I dare say a locksmith will give one a good go.I have had these on a couple of vans Real good Value

Alf




maingate said:


> Why?
> 
> Locks are remarkably easy to pick ..... or so I am told.


----------



## maingate (Nov 12, 2015)

Steve121 said:


> Why what?
> Do you mean
> 
> did I research locks?
> ...



Why bother at all.

A lot of members are saying they have fitted locks.

Someone says fitting locks is a waste of time as anyone can open them. 

For what it is worth, I had deadlocks on my last van (no alarm fitted) and like them.

I am worried now with this news about locks. Not for my van but for my house and shed while away in the van. :sad:


----------



## Yogihughes (Nov 12, 2015)

I have a Brightlock fitted to my van and it stopped 3 scroats from getting through the habitation door. They used screwdrivers in the gap at the door edge and bent the metal edge but they legged it when I hammered on the bedroom window.
I called the police who arrived quite promptly (really surprised at that).
I got my car out and scouted the local area looking for them. Next thing I know, an unmarked police car pulled me and said we had an idea that it might be you.
I wasn't going to do anything rash but just try and spot the scumbags and report their whereabouts to the police.


----------



## Robmac (Nov 12, 2015)

maingate said:


> Why bother at all.
> 
> A lot of members are saying they have fitted locks.
> 
> ...



They'll never get into Maingate Manor Jim.

When are you going away again?


----------



## hextal (Nov 12, 2015)

n brown said:


> ''while you're all locking and bolting your doors i've sprung punched your windows and been and gone'' said Tommy Tealeaf



Totally agree, not sure why anyone would waste their time on doors and locks when there's a weedy front window or an even weedier motorhome window to use.


----------



## hextal (Nov 12, 2015)

maingate said:


> Why bother at all.
> 
> A lot of members are saying they have fitted locks.
> 
> ...



It was mainly a Yorkshire thing, for some reason. I really wouldn't worry. 

The good news is they take all of about 60 seconds and 20 quid to swap for snap proof locks. The interesting thing being that the snap proof locks are generally designed to actually snap, but just in from the door face. Once snapped the scroats can't get at the rest of it.


----------



## maingate (Nov 12, 2015)

Robmac said:


> They'll never get into Maingate Manor Jim.
> 
> *When are you going away again*?



Do you fink I'm fick or sumfink? 

If I tell you, you will want to meet up for a Pint and it will cost me a fortune.


----------



## Robmac (Nov 12, 2015)

It makes me laugh the fact that for insurance purposes, my business unit has to have a certain grade of padlock on the shutter doors.

The fact that it is locking a bracket which could be pried off with a teaspoon is immaterial.


----------



## n brown (Nov 12, 2015)

Robmac said:


> It makes me laugh the fact that for insurance purposes, my business unit has to have a certain grade of padlock on the shutter doors.
> 
> The fact that it is locking a bracket which could be pried off with a teaspoon is immaterial.


when i worked on building sites,we'd lock them at night with £100 padlocks on massive hasps bolted on to OCB board gates on ''T'' hinges held with 1'' screws. safe as houses-if it's a Wimpey house !


----------



## Steve121 (Nov 12, 2015)

maingate said:


> Why bother at all.
> 
> A lot of members are saying they have fitted locks.
> 
> ...



HEOSafe locks use snake keys, which are much harder to pick; some, including the manufacturer, even claim they can't be picked. Anything which makes it harder to break in is surely worthwhile.


----------



## Twaite (Nov 12, 2015)

Tony Lee said:


> Thread is based on a false premise that people actually want to steal the whole vehicle. Perhaps very very rarely but it is a bit hard to sell a motorhome in the local pub. What they want is the contents and no amount of chain is going to stop that.



Gypos want to live in it not sell it !


----------



## Twaite (Nov 12, 2015)

hextal said:


> All true, so I guess there's no point locking anything up then
> 
> A Ferrari and a fiat 500 are both cars, they both work in pretty much the same way, they're not really the same though, as with locks.  There's a reason that a few years ago lock manufacturers had to bring out new euro locks for domestic doors, not because they were getting picked, but because they were getting snapped with a hammer and screwdriver. Takes all of a minute and they're in. Do we think everyone now has anti snap locks fitted, do we even think most people have heard of lock snapping?
> 
> ...



Hallelujah! Cheers


----------



## Robmac (Nov 12, 2015)

Twaite said:


> Gypos want to live in it not sell it !



I very much doubt that many travellers live in stolen motorhomes. They already attract the attention of the police, and a quick check on a vehicle would soon prove it stolen.


----------



## n brown (Nov 12, 2015)

whenever i made and fitted burglar bars to a client's windows i'd happily point out that they'd just made their neighbours look like easy pickings !


----------



## iampatman (Nov 12, 2015)

All this discussion of locks, chains, etc is fine but............. don't the thieves gas you first? 

Pat


----------



## hextal (Nov 12, 2015)

Robmac said:


> I very much doubt that many travellers live in stolen motorhomes. They already attract the attention of the police, and a quick check on a vehicle would soon prove it stolen



Police won't hand stolen caravan back to couple to protect human rights of the travellers living in it | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Robmac (Nov 13, 2015)

hextal said:


> Police won't hand stolen caravan back to couple to protect human rights of the travellers living in it | Daily Mail Online



Ah but that's a caravan not a motorhome. Much harder to prove stolen, therefore much more attractive to thieves.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 13, 2015)

Twaite said:


> People get a 10 ft heavy duty chain and quality padlock from b&q
> Wrap the chain under your seat housing
> Thread the chain around your steering wheel in and out a couple of times
> THE BEST DETERENT FOR WOULD B THEIVES
> ...



Wast of time as they cut a section out of the steering wheel with a hacksaw releasing the chain,i have seen this done with steering wheel clamps to, and in one case they removed the s/wheel and drove of using vice grips to steer.


----------



## ricc (Nov 13, 2015)

just buy a beat up ex builders van for a grand or so , sling a blow up mattress and portapoti in the back and sleep soundly beleiving nobody will want to nick it.     and if they do youve got money in the bank to buy another

and you dont have to worry about overhanging trees whilst your driving or what your reversing into either.... get a stress free life



dont forget a pair of earplugs to cut the moans from the passenger seat ,  (and back axle):idea-007:


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Nov 13, 2015)

Robmac said:


> Ah but that's a caravan not a motorhome. Much harder to prove stolen, therefore much more attractive to thieves.



A few years ago a friend had a motorhome stolen and after asking about and adverts someone phoned him and said they had seen it on a hypo camp near Leeds, so he went to the site to make sure it was his, discovered it was his phoned the police and told them, and the reply from the police was stay away and just claim from your insurance, and that was all the help he got from the police, they just don't want the hassle of confronting these low life


----------



## Robmac (Nov 13, 2015)

helen262 said:


> A few years ago a friend had a motorhome stolen and after asking about and adverts someone phoned him and said they had seen it on a hypo camp near Leeds, so he went to the site to make sure it was his, discovered it was his phoned the police and told them, and the reply from the police was stay away and just claim from your insurance, and that was all the help he got from the police, they just don't want the hassle of confronting these low life



True, the police do not like to go onto sites, but they will stop them on the roads, And of course you will get the odd one who will push his luck.

But believe me, I drink with a lot of travellers. Some of them are rogues, some are very nice people. There is not one motorhome on our local site. If they are going to steal something to live in, top of their list is a Hobby caravan apparently.

Upmarket motorhomes are often stolen to order and shipped abroad.


----------



## Tezza33 (Nov 13, 2015)

yorkslass said:


> Try Google brightlock for hab door. They only fit the older style handle, but once on, the hab handle can't be forced.



I have one of those fitted on my drivers door, it stopped somebody trying to get in when I was shopping in France, the only sign was a bit of the paint was chipped off and a few scratches, I use a Milenco one on the habitation door, both of these can be opened from the inside so good for when you are asleep.
I think Brightlock have now closed down


----------



## merc the berc (Nov 13, 2015)

The thieving getts are targeting vans and stealing the catalytic converters around here where i live. three Mercs had theirs stolen, apparently they use some gadget like a plumbers pipe cutter to cut through the manifold or something, so not making much noise when they're under the vans.

Some of the vans are parked in the owners drive or outside the house, such is the brazenness of the thieving scum.

What gets me is the other scumbags, the local scrappy who will happily buy the cats and even encourage them to steal more, i've heard they will pay £100 for a cat. Not surprising then that they're getting nicked.....:mad2:


----------



## Robmac (Nov 13, 2015)

merc the berc said:


> The thieving getts are targeting vans and stealing the catalytic converters around here where i live. three Mercs had theirs stolen, apparently they use some gadget like a plumbers pipe cutter to cut through the manifold or something, so not making much noise when they're under the vans.
> 
> Some of the vans are parked in the owners drive or outside the house, such is the brazenness of the thieving scum.
> 
> What gets me is the other scumbags, the local scrappy who willy happily buy the cats and even encourage them to steal more, i've heard they will pay £100 for a cat. Not surprising then that they're getting nicked.....:mad2:



Quite right. My Merc was liberated of it's cat a couple of years ago, cost about 3 grand to put right.

Turned out to be an Eastern European gang who had not long been out of jail for doing exactly the same.


----------



## invalid (Nov 13, 2015)

I was just wondering if it would be possible to get some of that stuff that the JACKAL (in the remake of day of the jackal) used to spray on his car tail gate handle, seemed to make the thief very unwell?


----------



## Robmac (Nov 13, 2015)

invalid said:


> I was just wondering if it would be possible to get some of that stuff that the JACKAL (in the remake of day of the jackal) used to spray on his car tail gate handle, seemed to make the thief very unwell?



Yeah it did!

In a dead kind of way.


----------



## hextal (Nov 13, 2015)

A few vans appear to have both a front and rear cat these days.


----------



## merc the berc (Nov 13, 2015)

hextal said:


> A few vans appear to have both a front and rear cat these days.


They'll take the whole exhaust........ they're not fussy.


----------



## 1 Cup (Nov 13, 2015)

*nosey thieves*

80% of the time on the drive and safe

At home fitted a cheap £200 wireless home alarm 2 remove sensors in van £80 

Cctv 
Coded water
Locks and chains
All good ideas

Just close the curtains if they cant see it why would they want to steal it?
If they can see it they can steal it



Away from home. think should I park here?

Is mine worth the hassle ? buy buy campervan

So dont have night mares


----------



## st3v3 (Nov 13, 2015)

trevskoda said:


> Wast of time .....



I said the chain was easily beaten, but didn't post how lol.


----------



## st3v3 (Nov 13, 2015)

Robmac said:


> some are very nice people.



What source of income do the nice ones have?


----------



## Robmac (Nov 13, 2015)

st3v3 said:


> What source of income do the nice ones have?



Builders, mechanics - the usual.


----------



## st3v3 (Nov 14, 2015)

Robmac said:


> Builders, mechanics - the usual.



Ah, yea, i've seen pikey builders on the telly - they're nice  And pay all their taxes...


----------



## Robmac (Nov 15, 2015)

st3v3 said:


> Ah, yea, i've seen pikey builders on the telly - they're nice  And pay all their taxes...



I don't know whether they pay their taxes or not.

Maybe ask them? I'm sure you would have their undivided attention.


----------



## st3v3 (Nov 15, 2015)

Robmac said:


> Maybe ask them? I'm sure you would have their undivided attention.



And there's the problem. Violence as soon as you say something they don't like.


----------



## Robmac (Nov 15, 2015)

st3v3 said:


> And there's the problem. Violence as soon as you say something they don't like.



I would probably get pretty mad myself if you insinuated I was a thief without any grounds.


----------



## st3v3 (Nov 15, 2015)

Robmac said:


> without any grounds.



You should be a comedian.

Anyway, I can see you're mates - I'll leave it there.


----------



## Robmac (Nov 15, 2015)

Probably best.

You don't know the people I know, they run businesses, and probably don't get up to any worse than you or I, apart from the odd punch up when persecuted.

I daresay you believe all of the bad press they get, and some of it deservedly, that doesn't make them all bad.


----------



## st3v3 (Nov 15, 2015)

Robmac said:


> to any worse than you or I, apart from the odd punch up when persecuted.



I'm sorry - you're right. I'm getting in punch-up's all the time.

Yea, we're exactly the same.

PS- I know I said i'd leave it there, but Jesus...


----------



## Robmac (Nov 15, 2015)

st3v3 said:


> I'm sorry - you're right. I'm getting in punch-up's all the time.
> 
> Yea, we're exactly the same.



Maybe you don't get persecuted.

You really haven't got a clue. Sheltered life?


----------



## st3v3 (Nov 15, 2015)

No, I don't get persecuted because I abide by the law and respect others around me. 

Unless, of course I witness them doing the opposite, then they don't deserve any respect, sorry. 

Do you think maybe it's possible that i've seen pikeys doing what they do best first hand?


----------



## Robmac (Nov 15, 2015)

st3v3 said:


> No, I don't get persecuted because I abide by the law and respect others around me.
> 
> Unless, of course I witness them doing the opposite, then they don't deserve any respect, sorry.
> 
> Do you think maybe it's possible that i've seen pikeys doing what they do best first hand?



I've also seen other members of society breaking laws first hand. As I said, they don't all do it, why can't you get your  head round that?

By the way, did you know that the derogatory term 'Pikey' could get you arrested, and possibly jailed?

Bit silly to put it on a public forum really.


----------



## st3v3 (Nov 15, 2015)

Rob, genuine gypsies telling fortunes and selling pegs I have no problem with. I have equal distaste for chavs/neds/any other scum who deliberately fight/steal/con a 'living'. 

Let's be clear - some guy living in a caravan and earning an honest living i have no problem with. I couldn't care less about what group of society they belong to. 

Some guy robbing/stealing/scamming a living I have no time for. I couldn't care less about what group of society they belong to.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Nov 15, 2015)

Steve121 said:


> Cordless angle grinders are a thief's best friend.



They work on padlocks on wheelclamps as well and do not make a lot of noise.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Nov 15, 2015)

New Rover said:


> I have a Brightlock fitted to my van and it stopped 3 scroats from getting through the habitation door. They used screwdrivers in the gap at the door edge and bent the metal edge but they legged it when I hammered on the bedroom window.
> I called the police who arrived quite promptly (really surprised at that).
> I got my car out and scouted the local area looking for them. Next thing I know, an unmarked police car pulled me and said we had an idea that it might be you.
> I wasn't going to do anything rash but just try and spot the scumbags and report their whereabouts to the police.



How did you explain the shotgun and the baseball bat?


----------



## Robmac (Nov 15, 2015)

st3v3 said:


> Rob, genuine gypsies telling fortunes and selling pegs I have no problem with. I have equal distaste for chavs/neds/any other scum who deliberately fight/steal/con a 'living'.
> 
> Let's be clear - some guy living in a caravan and earning an honest living i have no problem with. I couldn't care less about what group of society they belong to.
> 
> Some guy robbing/stealing/scamming a living I have no time for. I couldn't care less about what group of society they belong to.



Same as.

That's why I said 'some of them are nice', which you then questioned.

Let's leave it there.


----------



## st3v3 (Nov 15, 2015)

st3v3 said:


> Rob, genuine gypsies telling fortunes and selling pegs I have no problem with. I have equal distaste for chavs/neds/any other scum who deliberately fight/steal/con a 'living'.
> 
> Let's be clear - some guy living in a caravan and earning an honest living i have no problem with. I couldn't care less about what group of society they belong to.
> 
> Some guy robbing/stealing/scamming a living I have no time for. I couldn't care less about what group of society they belong to.





Robmac said:


> Same as.
> 
> That's why I said 'some of them are nice', which you then questioned.
> 
> Let's leave it there.



Ok


----------



## Bichonsthree (Nov 16, 2015)

*Campsite near Avebury*

Does anyone know the nearest C&cc site near Avebury NT or Lacock Abbey please?


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Nov 16, 2015)

Bichonsthree said:


> Does anyone know the nearest C&cc site near Avebury NT or Lacock Abbey please?



Try starting a new thread and I am sure you will get plenty of good advise


----------



## Bichonsthree (Nov 17, 2015)

*Starting a new thread*

Hi thanks for you advice - I am new to this site and can't seem to find how to start a new thread. Help!! Thanks


----------



## Robmac (Nov 17, 2015)

Bichonsthree said:


> Hi thanks for you advice - I am new to this site and can't seem to find how to start a new thread. Help!! Thanks



Click on Forum home (top left of home screen), select a forum you wish to post in (Wildcamping/Motorhome chat), then select Forum Tools (near top right of screen) Then start thread (don't forget to put in a title).


----------



## spigot (Nov 17, 2015)

Bichonsthree said:


> Does anyone know the nearest C&cc site near Avebury NT or Lacock Abbey please?



WHY?.....Have you had your van nicked?


----------

